# 12 Weeks of MASS



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

*MY 12 Week Mass Cycle for Winter *

Weeks 1-2: Test Prop 100mg EOD

Weeks 1-4: Anadrol 50mg ED

Weeks 1-10: Test Enanthate 500mg/wk

Weeks 1-10: 1-Test Cypionate 500mg/wk

Weeks 11-12: Test Prop 100mg EOD

Weeks 1-12: .5mg Letrozole

Nolva as needed

PCT w/ Nolvadex 4 weeks @ 40mg

Supps: Milk Thistle, Fish Oil, Flax Oil, ON 100% Whey, ON Serious Mass Weightgainer, Taurine, Vitamin B6, Vitex, Glucosamine

1st pin tonight. 1cc of prop in the right glute. No pain so far, but I just did it about 30 minutes ago. 1cc Enan and 1.25cc 1-test tomorrow.

Diet:

3500 cals, 300g protein, 400g carbs, 50g fats

I will be keeping a log on here so you will know of my gains / shortcomings during this cycle.

Let the games begin :twisted:


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

The first post was pasted from another journal. This morning I shot 2.25cc mix of 1-Test Cyp and Test Enan in the left glute. Little pain going in, and more sore than the prop. I am accrediting this to the fact that 1-test has an irritating effect to tissue by nature. Hopefully it won't be bad.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Injected 1cc Prop in the right quad, lil pain since I've never done a quad inject before. No blood on the aspiration, but a tiny drip came out on exit of the needle - probably scraped a capillary or something. No pain from yesterday's injection at all. Still a lil pain from the prop the night before though. Did arms tonight, had an intense pump all day today. I've only been on Drol for 2 days so I like to not think that's the cause, but I had to stop a rep early on tris cuz I couldn't handle the pump. Set a PR for seated EZ Bar curls doing 125 for 9 reps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

r your gunna stick pics on for this, ive never seen anyone do there before and after pics whilst on gear


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Hmm, I guess I could put some before pics up w/ my face blacked out. The pics are from May though (that's the most recent I have.) So I'm a lil bigger than the pics show.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

how much you weighing at now, and how much do you plan to get up to gs?

i think your having 3250 calories.? is your diet going to be totally clean?

cheers


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

I weigh 165lbs (11.78 stones) right now. The goal weight for this cycle is to be around 180 lbs (12.85 stones). I will be getting about 3500 calories. The diet will not be totally clean since I'm bulking. To my benefit though, I don't like to eat things that aren't clean that much. So the majority of my food will be pretty clean.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

1cc of prop taken this morning, another 50mg of Anadrol swallowed. My muscles are still pumped from Friday, especially my tris. I feel kinda edgy. I think the prop is beginning to take an effect on my mind. I had a small argument at work that didn't end well b/c I was feeling so edgy. My g/f and I also broke up last night. Maybe that'll work itself out. I gotta eat, only had 1 meal today thus far and it's after 1pm. Gonna go hit a shake and some oatmeal w/ powder added. Hittin the gym hard tomorrow to take out some frustration and anger. :evil:


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Injected 1.25cc 1-test cyp and 1cc test enan about 15 minutes ago. Lil pain on the inject, but last time it was painless after that, so I expect the same. My girl came over last night and we had a good night, so maybe things will work themselves out w/ us. Ready to hit the gym hard today. Got high expectations.


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Good luck with the training and espcially the girl, when I split up with mine a while back I couldn't eat properly so it kinda messed everythin up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

yeah dont brake up with your bird mate, shes one of the people that care about you,

take your anger out on outsiders,or the gym :evil:

good to see you eat clean, i personally find a cheat meal makes a hell of a difference...

i gather you have set times for your meals?


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

To be quite honest, I can't really have set times for all my meals. I am in college, so my meals are when I wake up usually @ 8, when I get out of class, usually at 1, when I get to work, usually @ 6, then again when I get home @ 10. Typically it's 4 meals a day. On Tuesday and Thursday I am out of class earlier though and I usually eat 5 meals that day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

do you not try and get a shake inbetween or something?

when do you train? seems like you have very busy days


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

yeah i get a shake between, but I don't count those as meals. They're just extras. I train after I eat after class. I get a good carb-filled meal and head to the gym about 30 minutes after that.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Took my normal dose of anadrol and 1cc test prop in the right quad this afternoon. Looks as if my stuff is beginning to kick in. I weighed in at 167 today after a weekend of poor dieting. I also had siginificant strength increase on all my exercises today. Hit back and shoulders pretty hard. My shoulders looked nice and swollen when I finished. The soreness in my quad though isn't helped when a dumbbell smacks it after a hard set of DB military presses :roll:


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Back in the gym today. No change in weight this time. Did legs pretty heavy today. I was impressed that I was able to go up on every exercise except leg extensions today. Had a good tight pump and my legs aren't feeling sore at all. Tomorrow's not gonna be a fun day. 3cc injection day


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

good luck your gonna need it :lol:


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Well that 3cc injection taught me a bit. I decided not to do all 3cc in one syringe. Thought I might split the prop between the two @ 1/2cc. The prop mixed w/ enan was perfect.. no pain, no nuttin. But on the other hand... don't mix prop w/ 1-test cyp by itself. It burns going in and burns for about 30 minutes after the injection. Once it settles down from burning there's a nice lil knot under the skin. Finally I experience the 1-test burn I hear about. From now on, I will be doing the enan/cyp like I was at the start and just putting the 1cc of prop in a separate syringe.

On a side note, I've developed tendonitis pretty bad I think. It used to only hurt when I was going really heavy in a workout... but now it hurts pretty much all the time. I am taking glucosamine, but have been thinking about getting some deca since it increases collagen synthesis. Dunno what to do, but it's going to affect my workouts if I can't get the pain down a notch.

Weight was up 3lbs from the previous day... must be retaining alot of water


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Injected 1cc prop again yesterday. Tomorrow's gonna be another one of those 3cc days. At least I know how I'm going to do it and how I'm NOT going to do it. People are noticing the drol in me. I've had a few ppl come up to me and ask if I'm on something b/c my arms have grown almost 1/4" inch in a week. All water I'm sure, but none the less it's nice when ppl notice your arms are already bigger and don't know you're on gear. One of my friends said my shoulders look swollen too already. I'm lovin the drol... and I got 3 weeks left of it


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Here it is Monday and I'm up 7 lbs from 10 days ago when I started. The anadrol and prop have officially kicked in. I got a pump in my jaw today while chewing gum during class :shock:

Hit chest today w/ my buddy. I was up on my flat bench tremendously, 5 reps more than I got last week w/ the same weight. Went up 10 lbs on dumbbell incline presses and handled them just fine for 3 sets of 10. Enormous pumps throughout the workout. I love working out w/ my partner b/c when we're there, we're the biggest guys in there and people by the 10's watch us. It's nice to have that when you're working out. I especially love the guys that outweigh me easily by 30-40 lbs come up and watch me do presses w/ weight that they cant' seem to handle. Got a compliment on my arms today as well. All in all a great day for me and my workout progress.

Another 3cc injection today though - not real fun, but once the goods kick in fully it will all be worth it :twisted:


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Tuesday's workout was excellent. We did legs and I was up on all exercises. Not enough to be crazy about it, but enough that I know it's just going to be better. My glute injection of the 2.25cc test enan/1-test cyp mix went just fine, but the prop injection in my thigh was quite painful. I think I hit a nerve on the way in b/c my leg spasmed and had a quick sharp pain. I aspirated and found no blood so just went ahead and injected. It's a lil sore today, but not too bad since we did legs yesterday. I think I'm taking today off from the gym to spend some time w/ my g/f. We got back together BTW.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Well I took the day off to rest and spend time w/ my g/f. I had a bad injection. Pain going in cuz I got nervous and went slow So I aspirated, bubbles, went ahead and injected. Pulled the needle out and BLOOD EVERYWHERE . Enough to turn 2 alcohol swabs a deep shade of red. Now I have a lil pain in the area. I dunno exactly what happened. I must have gone through a vein and that's why it hurt and then upon exit, it just let loose. Two bad injections in a row... might be time to try a new spot to inject.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Bis and tris today was probably the most intense muscle pumping workout I've ever had. I normally have very defined tris. At the end of tonight's workout, my tris were so engorged and pumped w/ blood that they were just the whole back side of my arm and I couldn't flex or anything. Drol pumps are so insane. They put m1t to shame in that category. I was doing some heavy weight today again w/ less effort than normal. one more week til all is well and all the goods are kicked in and running.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Took the weekend off and started back in the gym today. Had to inject on both Friday night (1cc prop in the quad) and Sunday night (1cc prop in the delt). Worked out back today 18 sets. I was insanely stronger and hit PRs on a couple different exercises. Got another compliment on my arms :lol: . Shot 2.25cc mix of Test Enan/1-Test Cyp in the glute about 5 minutes ago. All is well and I'm gaining strength like a madman.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

going good gs, looks like your having fun mate 

any noticeable sideys off the a50,s ??

good to see your back with the missus aswell


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm having a blast mate. The only sides I'm noticing from the cycle so far are bloating (obviously you're gonna bloat on anadrol) and I'm super aggressive. I've never had a cycle that I got so aggressive on. I think that's also the anadrol. I've been really edgy here lately and got mad at a professor yesterday and could barely control myself. I have good self control though so aggression won't be a problem, just a help in the gym.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Well, sorry for the lack of posting over the last few days. Thanksgiving holiday was around and I've been awful busy. I've been eating like mad. Did an excellent leg workout on Wednesday, and bis and tris today was killer. My arms were swelling up enormous. It was good to see my folks again while visiting for the holidays. I'm also glad to be off the propionate so I can quit this every other day injecting business. I kinda wanna get some tren though... :twisted:


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Well, starting weight was 160 @ about 9% BF. As of yesterday, I weighed in at 168 and I'd guess around 10.5% BF. I'm not holding alot of water as is normal w/ anadrol. It's likely because I'm taking alot of B6 and Letro to keep the bloat down. The enanthate and 1-test cyp have officially kicked in as of my workout yesterday. Chest day hit PR's. At cycle start I was repping 205 for 6 reps. I did it 10 yesterday no problem. Went up to 225 and got it 6 w/ no help. I also did 3 sets of 10 w/ 80lb DBs on incline bench. I'm definitely pleased w/ my lifts as of late.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Weight: 168

I'm having some excellent workouts. I went up 20lbs on my military press this week and kept the same number of reps (10). Was up to 205. I have such increased vascularity in my shoulders it's crazy. Looks like a fark spider web especially on the left one. I'm almost outta drol so in 2 days I will be on only enan and 1-test cyp til the last 2 weeks. So far I'm loving this cycle and it's working out great for me.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Finals week is finally over. I lost 5lbs this week from all the studying / not working out. I'm back down to 163 which makes me rather sad. I'm going to be happy and eating like a beast here for the next month easy though b/c I'll have nothing to stress me out - unless I don't make rent . I was up in strength monday during my chest workout despite being a lower body weight. I was also up dramatically yesterday doing back. My lats offically have veins sticking out of them when I'm working out. It's a pretty wicked sight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

interesting read gs :wink:

yeah never really seen veiny lats before,,


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Shoulders went really well Friday. Weight has been coming down since I came off drol, water weight Im sure. Lost 3 lbs so far. Down @ 165. Strength still rising steadily. Got 205 for 10 reps on Military presses which is a PR.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Monday, Dec 13

Weight : 165

Hit chest again.

Flat Bench: 205x10, 225x6, 250x3 (PR)

Flat DB burnout: 85x17

Incline DB: 80x10 for 2sets

Incline BB: 185x8 for 2 sets

Superset upper, lower, and middle flies for a good pump at the end

Finished w/ a to failure run at elevated pushups. Got 37.

All in all a good day. Off to work to get a raise today, so taking the day off from the gym


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Monday December 20... sorry I've been slacking on keeping up, but the server has been down alot recently.

Weight 165... where's the gain?? :roll:

Going to post a few pictures in the pics forum and give you a link from here to them


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Pics of change from May - December 2004

http://musclechat.org/viewtopic.php?p=10671#10671


----------

